# nipples larger than quarters- is this a problem?



## blondie (Dec 31, 2001)

I just read in the _Nursing Mother's Companion_ that having nipples larger than quarters puts your newborn at risk for underfeeding in the first few weeks and thus jeopardizes establishing your milk supply. The author suggests pumping each breast for 5 minutes following every daytime and evening feeding starting on the third day (ending??, I guess when you feel that your supply is established).

Well my nipples are at least twice the diameter of a quarter, but I really don't want to have to pump after each feeding in those early days, Ugh!!

Can anyone explain why large nipples might be a problem? Has anyone heard this before? Has anyone else out there with large nipples found that this was not a factor for them?

Thanks.
Beth
due end of June 2004


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Are we talking about the areola? Because many women have larger than a quarter...(me too).

I do find nursing something we have to work hard on when baby's mouth is still so tiny...but I never had an underfed baby. Just keeping baby close by, paying close attention for hunger cues, burping well, and taking time worked for us!

I did find myself smooshing my breast into babies' mouths when they were tiny, to help us get a better latch.

I'd ask a LC whether she really thinks this is necessary...good luck!


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Sounds like BS to me. As for nursing with large breasts, I guess it can be interesting, what with more to go around. Also, they could get even larger when the milk comes in. . .as for large nipples, if you ever need to pump, you may want to purchase a larger flange. The standard is 24mm, I think? They make smaller: 21mm and larger: 27mm, 30mm and an even larger one made of glass.

As for how the baby latches onto a larger nipple, etc. I'm sure you'll get more answers, here. I don't have direct experience with this, but I'm sure I will - I just started working in a breastfeeding boutique, in NYC. I'd go to www.lalecheleague.com and see what they have to say on the matter, and meet your local La Leche League group, so you have places to take all your questions to. Also, it's not too soon to attend a La Leche League meeting. Laction consultants hold clinics, too. I think it is a terrific idea to have the name of a lactation consultant, go to: www.ilca.org

I have to say that I prefer LLLs philosophy and hanging out with some of the very cool moms, there. But LLL doesn't usually come to your house when you are feeling in the midst of crisis. Lactation consultants can make home visits and make time for you, unlike LLL who are moms and volunteers. LCs can cost, and they typically won't be able to address all your questions, so I think it is helpful to meet both. I've gotten wonderful phone and in-person support from LLL and the meetings are terrific.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

If you mean areola, most women's areolas are larger than a quarter in diameter. I've never heard that before. Mine are huge, and I've breastfed two with no problems at all. My first had a poor latch, but that had nothing to do with the size of my areola.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Areola size is nothing! The actual nipple that protrudes being twice the size of a quarter? Is that what you mean?


----------



## blondie (Dec 31, 2001)

oops!








The book means nipples only and I was talking nipple and areola together. Luckily, my nipples are not the size of quarters. Sorry if anyone feels like their time was wasted. I really appreciate you all taking time to respond. Who knows, maybe this thread will be helpful to a large-niipled mama who is reading the board.
My Best,
Beth


----------

